# Small Mac and L'oreal haul with pics!



## Sophia84 (Jan 11, 2007)

I's the 1st time I post a haul here, here's what I bought today:

Mac Glissade MSF
Mac Plink! Lustre l/s from B2M

and my first dark lipgloss, L'oreal Glam Shine Juice in Juice Love

here are the pics:

















Here's a pic of how the applicator looks, it's awesome:






And a swatch of the lipgloss:


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 11, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 12, 2007)

yay 4 Plink!

heh, i love that color.


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 13, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 14, 2007)

Plink! looks so purdy....

Btw L'oreal lips shines totally rock! They are really pigmented but not sticky - so awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your haul!


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 17, 2007)

thank u for the swatch hon!!!! lovely haul enjoy ur goodies...I love Glissade!!!!!!!!


----------



## angel_17 (Jan 19, 2007)

wow, i think i'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!
love the colour of that lipgloss btw!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow your Glissade looks gorgeous!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_thank u for the swatch hon!!!! lovely haul enjoy ur goodies...I love Glissade!!!!!!!!_

 
Thanks!!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angel_17* 

 
_wow, i think i'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!
love the colour of that lipgloss btw!!_

 

Its texture is awesome!!! And it's so glassy without being sticky!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 

 
_Wow your Glissade looks gorgeous!_

 

LOL thanks


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 19, 2007)

Sophia nice haul! The items you chose are really pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much did the MSF cost?


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have this by L'Oreal also I collect MAC with L'Oreal also.My latest haul was the starstruck Color Riche lippies,these are beautiful.L'Oreal has upscale ingredients for a drugstore brand It's one of my favorites.I'm glad you weren't embarassed to post some girls wont admit they use drugstore makeup when each brand has different ingredients.Some are dirt low but next to MAC and my Mid end brands I like L'Oreal Revlon and Milani.Some Cover girl is ok.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 19, 2007)

Oooh. Looks nice.


----------

